# wollen würde



## elroy

Mit Bezug auf diesen Beitrag:

Ist _wollen würde_ tatsächlich immer falsch?  Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass dem so wäre.

Bei Google findet man jede Menge Treffer für _wollen würde_.  Einige sind irrelevant, weil es sich um zwei Sätze handelt (bei denen _wollen_ den einen abschließt und _würde_ den anderen einleitet), aber eben nicht alle.

Ich wüsste z.B. nicht, warum der Gebrauch von _wollen würde_ auf dieser Seite (siehe den hervorgehobenen Teil) falsch sein sollte.

Da sich aber Robocop ganz dezidiert dagagen geäußert hat, frage ich mich, ob es sich tatsächlich um einen Fehler oder vielleicht um regionale Unterschiede handelt.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Beiträge.


----------



## sokol

Ich finde, der von dir verlinkte Beispielsatz ist mit "wollen würde" in Ordnung - und ich denke, dass "wollen würde" durchaus korrekt sein kann.

Allerdings würde ich meine, dass mein Deutschlehrer seinerzeit in der Schule "wollen würde" als schlechten Stil angestrichen hätte.
In der Tat gibt es halt nicht viele Kontexte, wo die _Bedeutung _von "wollen würde" wirklich passt, wie in deinem Beispielsatz:

Obwohl sie auch nur den Kapitalismus erhalten wollen würde.

Der Punkt ist: die Regierung möchte den Kapitalismus erhalten - "wollen" also. Und zweitens, Konjunktiv. Ein Konjunktiv mit "wollen" ist schon ziemlich exotisch. So exotisch, dass ein Deutschlehrer am liebsten prophylaktisch so eine Konstruktion als "schlechten Stil" anstreicht. 

Ausserdem wäre aber auch möglich, "wollen würde" ironisch zu gebrauchen: und in diesem Fall ergibt sich ein wesentlich breiteres Feld möglicher Anwendungen. Beispiel:

"Natürlich könnte die Regierung die Inflation in Handumdrehen stoppen, wenn sie nur den richtigen Kopf zum Finanzminister bestellen wollen würde."

Ein konstruierter Satz natürlich; der aussagt, dass die Regierung die Inflation stoppen könnte (Konjunktiv in Haupt- und Gliedsatz), wenn sie nur willens wäre, einen fähigen Finanzminister zu bestellen.
(Der Satz ist nicht sehr griffig, zugegeben, und ein Kabarettist würde sich hüten, so ein Ungetüm von einem Satz ins Programm einzubauen.)


----------



## evanovka

Also ich finde _wollen würde_ absolut in Ordnung ... kann allerdings nicht ausschließen, dass mein hochsprachliches Sprachempfinden da ein klein wenig vom Dialekt getrübt ist, wo solcherlei Konstruktionen mit Vorliebe benutzt werden


----------



## berndf

Ich schliesse mich Sokol und Evanovka an. Ich finde es absolut in Ordnung.

Im Englische ist es tatsächlich so, dass der if-Satz keine would-Form enthalten kann. Deutsch ist m.E. hier liberaler. Man kann immer eine würde-Form als Ersatz für den Konjunktiv II verwenden.

Ich erinnere mich, dass wir schon einmal eine Diskussion über die Abgrenzung von Konditional und Konjunktiv II hatten, wo Robocop für eine scharfe Abgrenzung der beiden argumentierte. Meine Position war damals, dass die würde-Form lediglich ein Ersatz für den Konjunktiv II ist und keine eigenständige Bedeutung (mehr?) hat.


----------



## Hutschi

> Obwohl sie auch nur den Kapitalismus erhalten wollen würde.



Wenn man hier "Wollen würde" durch den Konjunktiv "wollte" ersetzte, wäre der Satz mit der Vergangenheitsform "wollte" identisch und man würde den Konjunktiv nicht mehr erkennen.



> ... obwohl sie auch nur den Kapitalismus erhalten wollte.



Hier würde jeder nur die Vergangenheitsform lesen.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

elroy said:


> Ist _wollen würde_ tatsächlich immer falsch? Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass dem so wäre.


Ein Fall von "wollen + würde" kommt relativ häufig vor, nachdem der Gesprächspartner eine vermeintlich beneidenswerte Sache anpreisen hat, die für den anderen eben nicht so beneidenswert klingt. Zum Beispiel:

_"Weißt du, Katharina bekommt mindestens 10 Anrufe pro Tag!"_
_- "Das *würde* ich gar nicht *wollen*!"_

Hier würde _"Das wollte ich gar nicht!"_ wie eine Entschuldigung für etwas Vergangenes klingen, als ob man Schuld daran wäre! 

Interessanterweise würde die folgende Antwort wiederum gehen (da relativ klar ist, dass die Vergangenheitsform nicht gemeint ist):

_"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das überhaupt wollte!"_

Zu meinen Ohren, hört sich dies besser an als _"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das überhaupt wollen würde!". _Beide Sätze sind aber meines Wissens richtig. Obwohl ich persönlich versuchen würde, "wollen würde" zu vermeiden, ist es für mich aber kein Dogma, sondern schließlich nur eine Frage des Stils.

Abba


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> _"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das überhaupt wollte!"_





ABBA Stanza said:


> Zu meinen Ohren, hört sich dies besser an als _"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das überhaupt wollen würde!". _Beide Sätze sind aber meines Wissens richtig. Obwohl ich persönlich versuchen würde, "wollen würde" zu vermeiden, ist es für mich aber kein Dogma, sondern schließlich nur eine Frage des Stils.


So sehe ich das auch. Ich habe auch in dem anderen Thread nicht so recht verstanden, warum Robocop auf die semantische Unterscheidung von Konjunktiv II und _würde_+Infinitiv so viel Wert liegt. Meiner Ansicht nach sind die Formen vollkommen gleichbedeutend. Hutschis Hinweis, dass Indikativ Präteritum und Konjunktiv II für die meisten Verben ununterscheidbar sind, ist hier vielleicht der Schlüssel. Im Schweizerdeutschen und mit Einschränkungen auch im Standarddeutschen, wie es in der Schweiz gesprochenes wird, fehlt der Indikativ Präteritum vollständig. Wohl aber existiert der Konjunktiv II. Es fehlt daher die Notwendigkeit für eine Ersatzform um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. Eventuell könnte es sich um eine regionale Besonderheit handeln. Wenn noch weitere Schweizerdeutsch- oder Alemannisch-Sprecher diesen Thread lesen, würde mich deren Meinung interessieren.


----------



## Robocop

ABBA Stanza said:


> _"Weißt du, Katharina bekommt mindestens 10 Anrufe pro Tag!"_
> _- "Das *würde* ich gar nicht *wollen*!" ==> (idiomatisch wäre hier: Das möchte ich gar nicht._
> 
> Interessanterweise würde die folgende Antwort wiederum gehen (da relativ klar ist, dass die Vergangenheitsform nicht gemeint ist):
> 
> _"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das überhaupt wollte!" ==> ... ob ich das überhaupt möchte._
> 
> In meinen Ohren, hört sich dies besser an als _"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das überhaupt wollen würde!". _Beide Sätze sind aber meines Wissens richtig. Obwohl ich persönlich versuchen würde, "wollen würde" zu vermeiden, ist es für mich aber kein Dogma, sondern schließlich nur eine Frage des Stils.


Auch wenn dieses "wollen würde" im Internet vielfach vorkommt, wovon ich mich (nach elroys Hinweis) überzeugt habe, erscheinen mir viele dieser Anwendungsfälle völlig unvertraut, und ich halte diese Ausdrucksform für absolut entbehrlich - von gewissen Ausnahmen abgesehen.


----------



## Robocop

> Wenn ich das (das Buch) wollen würde, würde ich es kaufen.


Zu diesem Beispiel von elroy möchte ich noch anfügen, dass ich mich strikte an die alte Regel halte: "Wenn-Sätze sind würde-los."


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Zu diesem Beispiel von elroy möchte ich noch anfügen, dass ich mich strikte an die alte Regel halte: "Wenn-Sätze sind würde-los."


Dies entspricht wegen der erwähnten Verwechselungsgefahr nicht mehr der Sprachrealität in Deutschland. Siehe z.B. hier (Seite 22, oben). Ich kenne diese Regel auch nur noch aus Geschichtsbüchern. In der Schule habe ich sie bereits in den 70er Jahren nicht mehr gelernt.


----------



## Sidjanga

ABBA Stanza said:


> (...)
> _"Weißt du, Katharina bekommt mindestens 10 Anrufe pro Tag!"_
> (...)
> _"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das überhaupt wollte!"_
> 
> *In* meinen Ohren, hört sich dies besser an als _"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das überhaupt wollen würde!". _(...)


Ich würde _überhaupt_ wahrscheinlich eher weglassen, aber im Prinzip finde ich die Version mit _wollen würde_ in der Umgangssprache (worum es sich hier ja offenbar handelt) wesentlich natürlicher als die mit _wollte_.

_"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das (__überhaupt) __wollen würde!"_ - würde ich in einer entsprechenden Situation (z.B. deiner) ohne weiteres sagen.

_"Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das (__überhaupt) __wollte!" - _ist selbstverständlich auch möglich (mit _wollte_ in der Funktion des Konj. II), klingt aber zumindest in meinen Ohren literarisch.

In jedem Fall handelt es sich hierbei um eine *hypotetische* Situation, weshalb der *Konj. II* meines Erachtens hier "unvermeidbar" ist:
Ich bekomme ja nicht wirklich so viele Anrufe,, aber für den Fall, dass ich sie *bekäme*, *würde* ich das wahrscheinich nicht *wollen*._ 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das wirklich wollen würde. _(*beträfe* es denn mich, und nicht Katharina)_


*möchte*_ impliziert etwas anderes: Ich bekomme *tatsächlich* so viele Anrufe, *aber* ich möchte das gar nicht.
Oder ich bin mir darüber nicht ganz sicher und sage: _(Ich bekomme zwar so viele Anrufe, aber) Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das überhaupt möchte._
.


----------



## Hutschi

Robocop said:


> Zu diesem Beispiel von elroy möchte ich noch anfügen, dass ich mich strikte an die alte Regel halte: "Wenn-Sätze sind würde-los."


 
"Wenn ich das Buch wollte, kaufte ich es." - Das würde funktionieren. "Wollen würde" ist hier nicht notwendig. 

Allerdings würde man es eher formulieren:
"Wenn ich das Buch wollte, würde ich es kaufen."

Das "wenn" macht klar, dass "wollte" kein Indikativ ist, deshalb ist "würde" hier nicht erforderlich. 

---

Vergleiche:
"Wenn ich das Buch wollte, kaufte ich es." - Konjunktiv II.
"Als/weil ich das Buch wollte, kaufte ich es." - Indikativ Präteritum.

"Wenn" bzw. "als/weil" klären die Form und verhindern die Verwechslung.


----------



## Robocop

> Wenn ich das Buch wollen würde, würde ich es kaufen.


Ich habe schon zur Kenntnis genommen, dass die "würde-Form" den Konjunktiv zunehmend verdrängt. Zur Regel mit dem würde-losen wenn-Satz bekenne ich mich aber insbesondere unter dem *stilistischen* Aspekt, denn das doppelte "würde" in solchen Satzgefügen finde ich nun wirklich "würdelos".


----------



## Hutschi

Unter stilistischem Aspekt vermiede ich die doppelte "würde"-Form ebenfalls (ausgenommen, der Kontext erforderte schlechten Stil).


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Vergleiche:
> "Wenn ich das Buch wollte, kaufte ich es." - Konjunktiv II.
> "Als/weil ich das Buch wollte, kaufte ich es." - Indikativ Präteritum.
> 
> "Wenn" bzw. "als/weil" klären die Form und verhindern die Verwechslung.



Zur Verhinderung der Verwechslung traegt auch der bestimmte Artikel (*das* Buch) bei:

"Wenn ich *ein* Buch wollte, kaufte ich es." -  Indikativ Praeteritum *und* Konjunktiv II moeglich, je nach Sinnzusammenhang.


----------



## Hutschi

ablativ said:


> Zur Verhinderung der Verwechslung traegt auch der bestimmte Artikel (*das* Buch) bei:
> 
> "Wenn ich *ein* Buch wollte, kaufte ich es." - Indikativ Praeteritum *und* Konjunktiv II moeglich, je nach Sinnzusammenhang.


Das stimmt. Die Sprache zeigt mehr Möglichkeiten, als man bei einfachem Nachdenken annimmt.


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Ich habe schon zur Kenntnis genommen, dass die "würde-Form" den Konjunktiv zunehmend verdrängt. Zur Regel mit dem würde-losen wenn-Satz bekenne ich mich aber insbesondere unter dem *stilistischen* Aspekt, denn das doppelte "würde" in solchen Satzgefügen finde ich nun wirklich "würdelos".


Es gibt tatsächlich solche Sätze, da bin ich mit Dir einig. Ich bin in einem anderen Thread auf
_"Wenn ich Deutscher wäre, könnte ich eher sagen, ob…"_
gestoßen. Hier _wäre_ durch _sein würde_ zu ersetzen, hörte sich grausam an (oder ist Futur).


----------



## elroy

Hallo!


elroy said:


> Wenn man nicht betonen wollen würde, dass es _*schon*_ drei Jahre her ist, würde sich das „nunmehr“ m.M.n. erübrigen.


Was haltet Ihr von "wollen würde" in meinem Satz? Wie hört sich das für Euch an? Schräg, oder eher unauffällig?


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von "wollen würde" in meinem Satz? Wie hört sich das für Euch an? Schräg, oder eher unauffällig?


Im Süden bei Temperaturen über 30 Grad klingt das einwandfrei, expressiv und grammatikalisch korrekt!!

Du drückst ja eine Vermutung aus, also "Man wird [wohl] dieses oder jenes damit sagen wollen". 'Wollen würde' ist die korrekte Umformung von 'wird [wohl] wollen' und NICHT Ersatzkonjunktiv von 'wollte'.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist auffällig und betont augenzwinkernd sehr den Konjunktiv.

Neutral ist:
"Wenn man nicht betonen will, dass es _*schon*_ drei Jahre her ist, würde sich das „nunmehr“ ..."

Das liegt an der "wenn"-Konstruktion. Sie impliziert schon eine Vermutung.

_Überkreuzt mit Manfy und "Sie impliziiert schon eine Vermutung" zugefügt._


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> NICHT Ersatzkonjunktiv von 'wollte'


So habe ich es aber gemeint! Wie klingt es Dir in dem Fall?


----------



## manfy

Genau so wie Hutschi es beschrieben hat: auffällig betont.
Die Bedeutungen von "wollte" und  "wollen würde" sind ja eng verschlungen. Ich finde, beide Formen sind problemlos rechtfertigbar.

PS: Im Süden ist auch der Ersatzkonjunktiv mit würde bei weitem nicht so verpöhnt wie in anderen Gegenden!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von "wollen würde" in meinem Satz? Wie hört sich das für Euch an? Schräg, oder eher unauffällig?


Unauffällig (außer in dem von Hutschi erwähnten Sinne von _auffällig betont_ aber nicht in Sinne von _auffällig abweichend_, was Du wahrscheinlich meintest).


manfy said:


> PS: Im Süden ist auch der Ersatzkonjunktiv mit würde bei weitem nicht so verpöhnt wie in anderen Gegenden!


Da _wollte_ sowohl Präteritum als auch KII sein kann, ist das vielleicht sogar die auch im Norden vorzuziehende Form, wenn man den hypothetischen Charakter der Bedingung klar herausstellen will.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> 'Wollen würde' ... NICHT Ersatzkonjunktiv von 'wollte'.


Doch, wieso denn nicht?.... Außer, das ich es _Konjunktiversatz_ denn _Ersatzkonjunktiv_ nennen würde. Aber das ist vielleicht Geschmackssache.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Da _wollte_ sowohl Präteritum als auch KII sein kann, ist das vielleicht sogar die auch im Norden vorzuziehende Form, wenn man den hypothetischen Charakter der Bedingung klar herausstellen will.


Dieser Meinung bin ich nicht.


> Wenn man nicht betonen wollen würde, dass es *schon* drei Jahre her ist, *würde* sich das „nunmehr“ m.M.n. *erübrigen**.*


Dieser Satz ist (durch seine 2. Hälfte) eindeutig als Konditionalsatz identifizierbar. "Wenn ...... , würde sich .....  erübrigen."
Deshalb kann ohne Weiteres (keine Verwechslung möglich!) "wollte" verwendet werden.
(Wir - berndf und ich - hatten vor gar nicht so langer Zeit ein "Streitgespräch" über dieses Thema: berndf hatte in einem von ihm geschriebenen Satz _wollte_ oder _sollte_ als K II ausgelegt, während ich die Verbform als Präteritum betrachtete, da der Kontext nicht eindeutig war, im Gegensatz zum hier besprochenen Satz. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo das war.)




manfy said:


> Im Süden ist auch der Ersatzkonjunktiv mit würde bei weitem nicht so verpöhnt wie in anderen Gegenden!


Auch ich bin aus dem Süden, aber dieses
"Wenn man nicht betonen wollen würde,  ......, *würde* sich das „nunmehr“ m.M.n. *erübrigen**.*" sagt mir absolut nicht zu. ☹️

Ohne zu zögern würde ich hier sagen (und erst recht schreiben!) : "Wenn man nicht betonen *wollte*, ....., würde es sich erübrigen."


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Es ist auffällig und betont augenzwinkernd sehr den Konjunktiv.





manfy said:


> auffällig betont





berndf said:


> in dem von Hutschi erwähnten Sinne von _auffällig betont_


Inwiefern ist es „auffällig betont“?


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Auch ich bin aus dem Süden, aber dieses
> "Wenn man nicht betonen wollen würde, ......, *würde* sich das „nunmehr“ m.M.n. *erübrigen**.*" sagt mir absolut nicht zu.


Nebenbei gesagt:
"Wenn man nicht würde betonen wollen, ...." hört sich für mich nicht ganz so  '_schlecht_' an.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Inwiefern ist es „auffällig betont“?


Weil es den hypothetischen Charakter der der Bedingungs betont.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Weil es den hypothetischen Charakter der der Bedingungs betont.


Was wäre die unbetonte Variante? "wollte"?

Und empfändest Du es mit anderen Modalverben genauso, also auffällig betont aber nicht auffällig abweichend?

z.B.
_wenn man das machen müssen würde _
vs.
_wenn man das machen müsste_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Dieser Satz ist (durch seine 2. Hälfte) eindeutig als Konditionalsatz identifizierbar.


Natürlich ist es ein Bedingungssatz. Das ist nicht die Frage. Die Betonung hier:


berndf said:


> Da _wollte_ sowohl Präteritum als auch KII sein kann, ist das vielleicht sogar die auch im Norden vorzuziehende Form, wenn man den hypothetischen Charakter der Bedingung klar herausstellen will.


liegt auf _*hypothetisch*_. Nicht jeder Bedingungssatz ist _hypothetisch_ und das ist, was der KII ausdrückt. Und wenn KII und Präteritum gleich sind, bedarf es der _würde_-Form um den hypothetischen Charakter auszudrücken.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Was wäre die unbetonte Variante? "wollte"?


Bei wollte ist halt die Mehrdeutigkeit gegeben, Präteritum oder KII. Wenn diese Mehrdeutigkeit für die Aussage nicht wichtig ist (d.h. wenn der hypothetische Charakter nicht betont werde muss), dann würde ich _wollte _verwenden.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Nicht jeder Bedingungssatz ist _hypothetisch_


Richtig, ich hätte sagen sollen "Dieser Satz ist  eindeutig als _hypothetischer_ Bedingungssatz identifizierbar."



berndf said:


> Und wenn KII und Präteritum gleich sind, bedarf es der _würde_-Form um den hypothetischen Charakter auszudrücken.


*In der Schriftsprache außer bei Modalverben und sein und *_*haben*, _in der Umgangssprache geht es durch.




> Allgemein kann festgestellt werden, dass *Modalverben in der Regel nicht mit einer würde-Ersatzform den Konjunktiv bilden*, wobei es wenige Ausnahmen im Sprachgebrauch von dieser Regel gibt:
> _Peter sagt, er würde ihr nicht helfen müssen.
> Das kleine Mädchen sagt zur Kinderbetreuung, sie würde das sehr wohl dürfen.
> Sie sagte, sie würde nicht in ihrer Haut stecken wollen. _


Gibt es bei dem Modalverb sollen keine würde- Ersatz- Form? [Fragen zum Modus (Indikativ  Konjunktiv)]   —   grammatikfragen.de


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Richtig, ich hätte sagen sollen "Dieser Satz ist  eindeutig als _hypothetischer_ Bedingungssatz identifizierbar."


Je nach dem, wie wichtig mir die Identifizierung des Bedingungssatzes als hypothetisch ist, wäre mir dies wahrscheinlich zu indirekt.

Abgesehen davon, gibt es auch Fälle, wo es sinnvoll sein könnte Indikativ im Bedingungssatz mit Konjunktiv im Hauptsatz zu kombinieren, wie in dem ersten Satz in diesem Beitrag. Auf jeden Fall schlägt für mich normalerweise inhaltliche Klarheit stilistische Eleganz, so auch in diesem Fall.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Auf jeden Fall schlägt für mich normalerweise inhaltliche Klarheit stilistische Eleganz, so auch in diesem Fall.



Und diese _inhaltliche Klarheit_ ist mit


JClaudeK said:


> "Wenn man nicht betonen *wollte*, ....., *würde* es sich erübrigen."


gegeben. Also, kann man sich auch um _stilistische Eleganz_ bemühen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Und diese _inhaltliche Klarheit_ ist in
> 
> gegeben.


Das bestreite ich ja gerade.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das bestreite ich ja gerade.


Seltsam 🤔  (besonders, wenn ich mir Folgendes anschaue).
_Da_ bestreitest Du nicht, dass "wollte" ein Konjunktiv II ist, obwohl dieser hier nicht so klar als solcher identifierbar ist.


sokol said:


> "Es gibt kein Kind, das lieber arbeiten als spielen wollte".
> 
> 
> LBL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wollte" ist im Beispiel dieses Eintrages nicht die konjugierte Form des Indikativs (der Vergangenheit), sondern des Konjunktivs II (des Gegenwarts).
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich empfinde_ Es gibt kein Kind, das lieber arbeiten wollte als spielen._
> aber in keiner Weise als zu beanstanden.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## berndf

Das habe ich jetzt ja schon mehrfach gesagt, dass es auf die Bedeutsamkeit der im KII steckenden Information für den kommunikativen Zweck ankommt, ob die die Mehrdeutigkeit in einer konkreten Situation problematisch ist oder nicht. Ich habe nie behauptet, sie sei _per se_ ein Problem.


berndf said:


> Da _wollte_ sowohl Präteritum als auch KII sein kann, ist das vielleicht sogar die auch im Norden vorzuziehende Form, *wenn man den hypothetischen Charakter der Bedingung klar herausstellen will*.





berndf said:


> *Je nach dem, wie wichtig mir die Identifizierung des Bedingungssatzes als hypothetisch ist*, wäre mir dies wahrscheinlich zu indirekt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Wenn ich das Buch wollte, würde ich es kaufen."
> 
> Das "wenn" macht klar, dass "wollte" kein Indikativ ist, deshalb ist "würde" hier nicht erforderlich.


 

Daran gibt es m.E. nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## Hutschi

Indikativ wäre: Als ich das Buch *wollte*, hätte ich es vielleicht gekauft.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ist _wollen würde_ tatsächlich immer falsch?


Erst mal vorab eine Antwort auf die uralte Frage: Nein, warum sollte das immer falsch sein? Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten "wollen würde" korrekt zu verwenden.



> Wenn man nicht betonen wollen würde, dass es _*schon*_ drei Jahre her ist, würde sich das „nunmehr“ m.M.n. erübrigen.


Formal korrekt. Ich schließe mich der Meinung nach, dass die vielen "würde" schon den hypothetischen Charakter stark betonen.

_Wenn man nicht betonen will, dass es schon lange her ist, erübrigt sich das "nunmehr" natürlich._


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Indikativ wäre: Als ich das Buch *wollte*, hätte ich es vielleicht gekauft.


In dem sehr einfachen Satz mag es eindeutig sein. Es gibt aber durchaus Fälle, wo Indikativ im Bedingungssatz und Konjunktiv im Hauptsatz eine valide Nuancierung ausdrückt und die Eindeutigkeit dann nicht gegeben ist. Oder findest Du den ersten Satz in #33 falsch?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten "wollen würde" korrekt zu verwenden.


"Genug" ist wohl übertrieben, aber man hört es (seit Anfang des 21. Jahrhunderts immer häufiger), das stimmt:
Google Books Ngram Viewer

Aber .........
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## elroy

In einem anderen Thread wird "wollen würde" von @Gernot Back als "die erste Wahl" bezeichnet:


Chocolate is eternal said:


> Modalverben bilden den Konjunktiv 2 mit Hilfe der "würde-Form" nicht. "Ich würde ... wollen" klingt falsch/unschön.





Gernot Back said:


> Doch, bei _wollen _ist das sogar die erste Wahl.


Und hier ein authentisches Anwendungsbeispiel von @Kajjo :


Kajjo said:


> Genau! Allerdings gilt das eigentlich für die meisten Speisen, denn auch Spätzle, Wild- und Pilzgerichte sollten möglichst hausgemacht sein und wenn ich "Gulasch aus der Dose" wollen würde, könnte ich auch auf Chappi zurückgreifen. Eigentlich ist es traurig, daß ein Gasthaus die meisten Speisen im Regelfall eben nicht selbst zubereitet.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> von @Gernot Back als "die erste Wahl" bezeichnet:


Bitte nicht nur auszugsweise zitieren:


Gernot Back said:


> Doch, bei _wollen _ist das sogar die erste Wahl.
> 
> _Ich würde das wollen_.
> Das klingt perfekt!


Gegen "_Ich würde das wollen_." habe ich auch nichts.

Vergleiche


ABBA Stanza said:


> _"Weißt du, Katharina bekommt mindestens 10 Anrufe pro Tag!"
> - "Das *würde* ich gar nicht *wollen*!"_


Hier klingt es OK/ sogar perfekt (kein wenn-Satz!)
_- "Das *wollte*  ich gar nicht!"_ hätte eine ganz andere Bedeutung!

Siehe auch* #32*

..... im Gegensatz zu


elroy said:


> Wenn man nicht betonen wollen würde


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Gegen "_Ich würde das wollen_." habe ich auch nichts.


Das war nur ein Beispiel. 

Und @Kajjos Satz ist ein _wenn_-Satz.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Und @Kajjos Satz ist ein _wenn_-Satz....


.... der für mich schräg und "im Eifer des Gefechts geschrieben" klingt!

Ich hätte geschrieben


> wenn ich "Gulasch aus der Dose" wollen würde essen wollte, könnte ich .....


----------



## Kajjo

Der würde-Konjunktiv ist eine legitime Alternative, die für mich völlig in Ordnung klingt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Und hier ein authentisches Anwendungsbeispiel von @Kajjo :


Yep, stehe ich immer noch zu.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> In dem sehr einfachen Satz mag es eindeutig sein. Es gibt aber durchaus Fälle, wo Indikativ im Bedingungssatz und Konjunktiv im Hauptsatz eine valide Nuancierung ausdrückt und die Eindeutigkeit dann nicht gegeben ist. Oder findest Du den ersten Satz in #33 falsch?


Das ist der Satz:


JClaudeK said:


> Richtig, ich hätte sagen sollen "Dieser Satz ist eindeutig als hypothetischer Bedingungssatz identifizierbar."


Der Satz ist syntaktisch korrekt. Semantisch überblicke ich es nicht völlig, es zieht sich über zu viele Zwischenschritte hin. Es sieht aber für mich so aus, als sei er korrekt. 
PS: Einen Bedingungssatz sehe ich hier aber nicht. Habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das ist der Satz:


Nein, der "erste Satz in #33" ist dieser:


berndf said:


> Je nach dem, wie wichtig mir die Identifizierung des Bedingungssatzes als hypothetisch ist, wäre mir dies wahrscheinlich zu indirekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Satz zeigt ausdrücklich eine persönliche Meinung und graduelle Einschätzungen.
In dieser vagen Form stimme ich zu, unter Vorbehalt Kontext.


----------



## Limette

In vielen (den meisten?) Fällen verwendet man „wollen würde“, um klarzumachen, dass man eben nicht will! Insofern vermeidet man nicht nur eine potenzielle Doppeldeutigkeit von „wollte“, die der Kontext ohnehin meistens ausschließt, sondern betont noch mehr, dass es sich um einen rein imaginären Sachverhalt handelt.


----------

